# That'll do, Ianna



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Ianna left us Monday afternoon. She had been doing OK but started to have problems Sunday night, and by Monday morning it was obvious we had to make the difficult decision.

Ianna was the best dog ever....she loved kids and would retrieve anything thrown whether it was a pine cone, a random bit of paper, or a ball. She had a calming affect on even the most uptight dog. She greatly enjoyed travel and loved to stay in motels....or motor homes! She had a long competition career, racing flyball until age 10 and earning her last titles (PT and RE) at age 11.5. She was Perfect Ianna....I often said if I could clone her, I would. Wonderful temperament, she never acted in an inappropriate way....but if she didn't like the way someone looked or acted, that meant we better pay attention! I miss her terribly but can't complain, we had over 14.5 wonderful years together. 

I went thru my photos Monday evening and put this together:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPCrxwcCdI8

Hug your dogs! And I hope they have long and happy lives like Ianna.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Ianna


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Ianna.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

May you find strength and peace in your memories of Ianna.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I watched your slide show. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, she must have been a wonderful friend...


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of Ianna. I hope that your heart heals soon.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! I miss her terribly. I know 14.5 years is a long time to have a GSD but it's still not enough.

Not sure why the video didn't embed....maybe this will work better:

Life of a Really Good Dog - YouTube


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, :rip: lanna


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I had to stop watching. 

I can't see through the tears.
At least she had quite a long life.
So very, very sorry.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She had a wonderful long and well-loved life. RIP beautiful girl... 
:hugs:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Ianna's story - what an incredible girl. I'm sorry that your time together has come to an end. I hope your fond memories of Ianna will bring you peace in the days to come. Sending hugs . . .


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful, and precious girl. You have so many wonderful memories to hold onto in your heart, and your video memorial to her was so beautiful. Untill you meet your girl again, run free sweet Ianna, run free. :rip:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Ianna.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She was absolutely gorgeous! No amount of years is enough when you have a dog that is that special. Even a lifetime wouldn't be enough.

RIP Ianna


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys....it's funny, I went to the internet to talk about this rather than to my family. My family doesn't really "get" the whole dog thing, but all my dog friends online understand completely! My husband and I feel like there is a huge hole in our lives, even tho we still have 2 big personality GSDs here. 

I have so many messages on Facebook....started to pay attention, and was surprised to see just how many people had met Ianna during our travels. Yeah she did have a really good and FULL life.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

The tribute you put together for Ianna was beautiful! So sorry for your loss!

ETA: I was misty eyed simply by the title of your thread. It really speaks to the special relationship you seem to have had with your beautiful girl!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful video. I could just see her joy in the photos you chose. I am so sorry for your loss, but equally impressed by the life you lived with her.
Sheilah


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a beautiful and accomplished girl she was. So sorry, Regina. 

We've had one live to 14-1/2, but it still wasn't long enough.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

I can tell from the video you put together that you guys made the most of those 14 years together! You gave her an amazing life and it was evident how much she was loved and cared for. I'm not sure we ever get over the lost of our love ones, but I hope and pray that time will ease the pain you're going through.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

What a wonderful dog and beautiful friendship you shared. You will be together again...


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Debbieg said:


> What a wonderful dog and beautiful friendship you shared. You will be together again...


Boy I sure do hope so. I can't imagine a heaven without my dogs!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sleep well, Ianna. 

I was lucky enough to get to meet her at a couple of Nationals, the most recent being the one in Topeka. She was a beautiful girl.

Our hearts are with you, reggie.


----------

